# MES-DEA TIM600 set up



## Goebe (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm working with the MES-DEA TIM600 controller straight from a Peugeot Partner Venturi, along with the matching motor.
The motor is spinning fine, but I have a recurring throttle fault. The alarm was triggered at exactly 20% throttle. (the threshold for Regen)
I found that changing the P282 from 20 to 100 made the fault disappear, but with Traction enabled it sometimes comes back.

Furthermore, the I/O Trigger Monitor is always on, while there is definitely no 12V on the according pin. The I/O regenerative braking is impossible to activate, either through software or by putting 12V on pin 10.

I could do with some help!


----------



## verk68 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello Goebe,

I just read your post now. I am also struggeling with the Tim 600 in my Berlingo Venturi. Since i replaced the original zebra battery to winston lifepo4 cells, i can’t get the regenerative braking to work! 😬. Tried everything, but also in your case the input 10 is powered, but in the I/O page i can not see this. Also manually enable it, doesn’t work?? I don’t have other issue’s or alarms. 
Please let me know if you find out more by now?
Thanks!


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a thought:
I know the Zebra BMI sends the max allowed generative current to the TIM inverter. Because you have removed the BMI the inverter doesnt get this limit as info hence is not regenerating ?
How did you mimic all the other Zebra BMI messages to the Venturi vehicle (like for display, charger etc..) ?


----------



## verk68 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Prensel, thanks for your reaction countryman. . I bought the car in France. The (bad) Zebra battery broke after one year. So, i’m the same kind of guy like you, and so i build a new battery, new charger (Brusa nlg 513), and a new Zeva evms. I left all the electronics like display in the car. I only changed the voltage settings of the new battery in the Tim600, and maybe some more but that’s 5 years ago. Since then regen is not working... Every year i tried something but no. Last month, i thougt, maybe the Tim600 gets an over ruling command via Can interface. So i cut the 2 can wires to the Tim600. But that makes no difference. Only that i can read no I/O from old display..
My yello Berlingo is on Evalbum.com. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I assume because the TIM DOESNT receive the appropriate CANbus frame 0x304 / VoltageMaxGenerator' it will limit the regen capabilities to 0%



At least thats what the Zebra battery documentation says...


Do you generate any of the old BMI CANframes and if so how ?


----------



## verk68 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, i have not enough knowledge of CAN language and programming. But is cut off the Can wires, so there’s no CAn signal comming in the Tim600. 

But, i looked at the wiring diagram again and i see an analoge input for ‘limit regen power’. That could be the bottleneck! I never looked for if it is wired or so.. I’m going to look at that first, maybe today.. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

verk68 said:


> Well, i have not enough knowledge of CAN language and programming. But is cut off the Can wires, so there’s no CAn signal comming in the Tim600.
> But, i looked at the wiring diagram again and i see an analoge input for ‘limit regen power’. That could be the bottleneck! I never looked for if it is wired or so.. I’m going to look at that first, maybe today..
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


 I believe the regen is only activated if Ubat > Umaxregenvoltage.
So you have to lower the Umaxregenvoltage according SOC also when the Ubat drops or it will not work. Either set a very low voltage setting in Umaxregen.



You can try to disable the CANbus in the TIM600, by just cutting the wires it might still expect some frames.


----------



## verk68 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dear Mr, Prensel. 

That last sentence of you did the thing!  
I was looking in the manual and found that parameter C52 (different part in software), is for enable/ disable the CAN bus. You can change this parameter by first change P60 to ‘95’. 
After i disabled the CAN bus i tried driving my car on my driveway. No regen.., but when i looked at the I/O page, i see that the ‘regen enable’ is lit! This happened never before in the last 5 years! So i took the car for e real drive and noticed quickly that the regen braking is working again. 
Really happy about this. Thanks a lot for your help!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi gents,

I am having trouble connecting to my TIM600 via RS232. Can you please tell me the connection settings you are using?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## eChevy57 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello Mark
First of all you have to start the powertrain software in administration mode, then you will find the correct Com-Number in the hardware settings of your computer. 
Walter


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks Walter,

Admin mode doesn't work either.

On the startup page there is a button labeled 'Click here for serial information'. Don't know why I didn't notice it before but it shows some strange results and doesn't appear to be editable. 












I have all of the Com port stuff, but nothing I do seems to make a difference. I was working with another user on this forum via email. He sent me his com settings and they were just the default of 9600,8,n,1.

Are you using a regular serial cable or null modem?


----------



## eChevy57 (Apr 19, 2021)

I am using a RS232 to usb cable and a old windows vista. 
You have to put the botton on the left "serial set-up". In this window you will find the botton "AUTO TEST" This will test the communication. On the left you can set the Baud Rate to 19200 and the language. The Slave will be find automaticly.


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Heh, oh boy am I well acquainted with the 'Auto Test' button! But no matter what I set the baud rate or stop bits to, it always just walks through all three baud rates and slave settings. And as an aside, what does the Slave number even mean, I've never seen it before? I am very well versed in serial communications so I'm 99% sure that if the software could connect to the TIM, it would have. I've tried Windows 10 and Windows 7 on a variety of hardware. I've tried USB to serial, and straight serial using an old W7 box. I've tested the serial connection to an old fibre optic switch and it functions properly so I'm pretty sure the computer serial connection is not the problem. 

My next step is to check out the electronics inside the TIM to see if anything is obviously bad.

I appreciate your help Walter!


----------



## eChevy57 (Apr 19, 2021)

I am not sure, if the powertrain is working with win10. I have a old Win Vista in progress. And the communication works only when i start the powertrain in Administration mode. Right click on mouse and start with Admin... and maybe you have to check the RS232 pins on your Connector. Try to change RXD and TXD ... nothing ist going wrong with these. And the slave-number ist the number in the CAN-Bus Communication. Its not important when you are using the RS232 port.


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry, to be clear, I started in admin mode and it still didn't work. 

I've checked the pins back to the master connector on the TIM and I get continuity.

The slave number makes sense now, thanks for clarifying. 

I'm going to make sure the 12v power lines are live at the master connector on the TIM, hopefully that's the issue.


----------



## lusing (2 mo ago)

Hello dear people! Could someone share the MES-DEA Tim600 software with me?


----------



## Mike1234 (1 mo ago)

can you please show me where the 12 v connectors of the tim inverter are located


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Mike,

Here's the TIM handbook with tons of good info, including a breakout of all the connector pins.

Have fun,
Mark



Mike1234 said:


> can you please show me where the 12 v connectors of the tim inverter are located


----------

